# hacer huevo



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Hacer huevo es una expresión que significa "holgazanear", "gandulear", como dicen los españoles.

Pero lo que no estoy muy seguro es si esta expresión se utiliza (y se comprende) en otros países, o si es típicamente argentina.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

En España no se utiliza (es decir, hasta donde yo sé). Creo que no se entendería, a no ser que el contexto ayudara. (Yo no la he entendido hasta que he visto tu definición; no me atrevería a utilizarla aquí, me parece que la gente podría entender cualquier cosa rara, aunque me tienta hacer la prueba). 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En España yo he oido, a la gente joven, decir  "no hacer ni el huevo" con el sentido de holgazanear.

Saludos


----------



## totor

Gracias Jordi y Paco por sus respuestas.

Aquí también es una expresión utilizada en especial por los jóvenes, pero la gente mayor la entiende sin problemas.

Me gustaría ampliar un poco más esta consulta y preguntarles si hay alguna expresión que signifique lo mismo que ésta (que no sea por supuesto "hacer el gandul").


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Se me ocurre "no dar un palo al agua". En un contexto como este: Fulano es un gandul, no da un palo al agua, se pasa todo el día acostado.


----------



## totor

PACOALADROQUE said:


> "no dar un palo al agua"



Sí, es cierto, ésa es semejante.

De cualquier modo, me temo que mi búsqueda (encontrar una expresión similar e igualmente entendible en diferentes países hispanoparlantes) sea sin esperanzas  .


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

totor said:


> Sí, es cierto, ésa es semejante.
> 
> De cualquier modo, me temo que mi búsqueda (encontrar una expresión similar e igualmente entendible en diferentes países hispanoparlantes) sea sin esperanzas  .


 
No dar un palo al agua está recogida en el DRAE, entrando con "palo".

Saludos


----------



## totor

PACOALADROQUE said:


> No dar un palo al agua está recogida en el DRAE, entrando con "palo".



Sí, pero nadie de por aquí la diría.

Por eso digo que una expresión similar e igualmente usada no existe.

Cada país tiene las propias.


----------



## Janis Joplin

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, mis amigos?
> 
> Hacer huevo es una expresión que significa "holgazanear", "gandulear", como dicen los españoles.
> 
> Pero lo que no estoy muy seguro es si esta expresión se utiliza (y se comprende) en otros países, o si es típicamente argentina.



En México no se entendería como holgazanear sino como cocinar huevo.

-¿Vas a hacer huevo para el desayuno?
-No, voy a hacer chilaquiles.

Por acá decimos "tirar hueva".  Hueva es sinónimo de flojera.

-Hoy me voy a dedicar a "tirar hueva", no tengo ganas de hacer nada.


----------



## totor

Janis Joplin said:


> -Hoy me voy a dedicar a "tirar hueva", no tengo ganas de hacer nada.



Pues ése es exactamente el sentido de "hacer huevo" en Argentina, Janis.

— Hoy voy a hacer huevo todo el día.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, lo de "*hacer huevo*" o "*hacerle huevo"* se ocupa para referirse al valor o al esfuerzo que alguien debe hacer para afrontar una dificultad o salvar los obstáculos que implica haber tomado una decisión.

Ejemplo:

"Vos dijiste que te querías casar, nadie te obligó, así que ahora *hacele huevo* al matrimonio".

Lo de tener pereza o ganas de no hacer nada lo decimos como "*tener hueva*" o "*querer estar de huevón*".


----------



## Janis Joplin

Ayutuxte said:


> Lo de tener pereza o ganas de no hacer nada lo decimos como "*tener hueva*" o "*querer estar de huevón*".



Igual por acá, "tener hueva" es igual a tener pereza, mientras que "tirar hueva" es no hacer nada precisamente por tener hueva (pereza).


----------



## totor

O sea, que



totor said:


> es típicamente argentina.



¡Gracias a todos por sus comentarios!


----------



## Esopo

En España se dice "no hacer ni el _huevo_". Significa no hacer nada, 'no hacer ni lo necesario'. Creo que que no tiene nada que ver con el huevo de la gallina, ni con la alusión vulgar a los testículos.
Ese *huevo *debería escribirse  "uebo"* (_sin h_ y con b), porque procede del latín _opum,_ y está también en otras expresiones: "manda uebos", "hacer algo por uebos".
Es una palabra que no aparece en el diccionario, pero la explicación está en el siguiente enlace.


----------



## ursu-lab

Y "rascarse los huevos"? No tiene también el sentido de no hacer nada?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> porque procede del latín _opum_


No, procede del latín *opus*, genitivo *operis*, que al ser de género neutro no distingue el caso sujeto del caso objeto, es decir, nominativo y acusativo son iguales.


----------



## Namarne

totor said:


> Me gustaría ampliar un poco más esta consulta y preguntarles si hay alguna expresión que signifique lo mismo que ésta (que no sea por supuesto "hacer el gandul").
> — Hoy voy a hacer huevo todo el día.


_Estar tirado a la Bartola. 
Hacer pánching. 
No pegar sello. 
No dar/pegar ni brote. _(Esto no sé si no será del catalán). _
Estar perro. _

(No sé si por allá se usan o entienden).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

"Hacer huevo" era una expresión completamente desconocida para mí. No la hubiera entendido si no me la explican.
El "tirado a la bartola" de Namarne se usa y se entiende perfectamente. "Tirado panza arriba" es otra posibilidad. "Rascarse los huevos", propuesta por ursu-lab, es también bastante usada, pero mucho más vulgar, claro está. 
Saludos


----------



## totor

Esopo said:


> Ese *huevo *debería escribirse  "uebo"* (_sin h_ y con b), porque procede del latín _opum,_ y está también en otras expresiones: "manda uebos", "hacer algo por uebos".



Muy interesante.



ursu-lab said:


> Y "rascarse los huevos"? No tiene también el sentido de no hacer nada?



En mi barrio se dice más bien "rascarse el ombligo".



Namarne said:


> (No sé si por allá se usan o entienden).



No pero de cualquier manera me interesan. Gracias, Jordi.



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> "Hacer huevo" era una expresión completamente desconocida para mí.



Lo dicho.

Otra vez, ¡gracias a todos!


----------



## Rosariono

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, mis amigos?
> 
> Hacer huevo es una expresión que significa "holgazanear", "gandulear", como dicen los españoles.
> 
> Pero lo que no estoy muy seguro es si esta expresión se utiliza (y se comprende) en otros países, o si es típicamente argentina.


 
Le pregunté a mi nieto [17 años]: "Santiago: Qué quiere decir hacer huevo?" y él, con la fina terminología propia de gran parte de los argentinos, me contestó: "pelotudear, estar al pedo". O sea que, evidentemente, la expresión tiene una connotación genital.
Fijate que, en un orden similar, una hermosa actriz argentina en un canal internacional, contesta la pregunta: "Qué te seduce de los hombres?", diciendo, entre otras cosas: "Que tengan huevos, que sepan resolver los problemas con entereza".
De ahí, algo que me resulta curioso. Como queda dicho, un tipo valiente "tiene huevos" y un cobardón medio estúpido, es un "boludo", que quiere decir lo mismo pero con una connotación inversa.
Cosas del idioma vulgar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Originalmente publicado por *Esopo*
> 
> 
> Ese *huevo *debería escribirse  "*uebo"* (_sin h_ y con b), porque procede del latín _*opum,_ y está también en otras expresiones: "manda uebos", "hacer algo por uebos".


Recuerdo la corrección que hice _supra_: viene de *opus*, no del inexistente *_opum_. De ahí que la forma tenga siempre *-s* final, que acabó por ser asimilada al morfema _-s_ del plural en español. Pero es un falso plural, y en todo caso un _pluralia tantum_ ya que no existe el singular *_uebo_.

P.D.: Me queda la duda de cómo escribir [_weƀo_] en una expresión como '_me lo puso a huevo_' (me lo puso fácil). ¿Puede haberse creado en español moderno un singular a partir del ya hoy extraño _uebos _singular? Ahí queda la pregunta, amigos.


----------



## Rosariono

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, mis amigos?
> 
> Hacer huevo es una expresión que significa "holgazanear", "gandulear", como dicen los españoles.
> 
> Pero lo que no estoy muy seguro es si esta expresión se utiliza (y se comprende) en otros países, o si es típicamente argentina.


 
Olvidaba comentarte que perder el tiempo en Internet, puede decirse, irónica y vulgarmente, "webear".


----------



## totor

Rosariono said:


> Olvidaba comentarte que perder el tiempo en Internet, puede decirse, irónica y vulgarmente, "webear".



Ésa sí que no la conocía  .


----------



## Esopo

Gracias, XiaoRoel, por la corrección. Trataremos de corregirlo lo antes posible en nuestro artículo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Rosariono said:


> Olvidaba comentarte que perder el tiempo en Internet, puede decirse, irónica y vulgarmente, "webear".



No cabe duda que hay cosas que se acomodan solas. Hoy aprendí algo nuevo.


----------



## Peón

Rosariono said:


> Le pregunté a mi nieto [17 años]: "Santiago: Qué quiere decir hacer huevo?" y él, con la fina terminología propia de gran parte de los argentinos, me contestó: "pelotudear, estar al pedo". O sea que, evidentemente, la expresión tiene una connotación genital.
> Fijate que, en un orden similar, una hermosa actriz argentina en un canal internacional, contesta la pregunta: "Qué te seduce de los hombres?", diciendo, entre otras cosas: "Que tengan huevos, que sepan resolver los problemas con entereza"....


 
Comparto totalmente. Creo que "hacer huevo" (no hacer nada) en la Argentina tiene un sentido genital: "*no haré nada, me rascaré los huevos*" , como dijo Adolfo Afogutu.


----------



## alfajor

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, mis amigos?
> 
> Hacer huevo es una expresión que significa "holgazanear", "gandulear", como dicen los españoles.
> 
> Pero lo que no estoy muy seguro es si esta expresión se utiliza (y se comprende) en otros países, o si es típicamente argentina.



Y casi lo contrario sería_ echarle huevos_ (empeñarte bastante en lo que hacés).


----------



## inmaculada sandin crego

También se usa en Mallorca."No hace ni el huevo"


----------



## Xiscomx

inmaculada sandin crego said:


> También se usa en Mallorca."No hace ni el huevo"


No es por llevar la contraria, pero llevo toda mi vida en Mallorca y nunca he oído esta expresión ni siquiera parecida. Será que salgo poco por ahí.


ursu-lab said:


> Y "*rascarse los huevos*"? No tiene también el sentido de no hacer nada?





Peón said:


> Comparto totalmente. Creo que "hacer huevo" (no hacer nada) en la Argentina tiene un sentido genital: "*no haré nada, me rascaré los huevos*" , como dijo Adolfo Afogutu.


Parece ser que por mi barrio los gandules son más gandules y los vagos son más vagos que en los demás sitios de los cuatro extremos cardinales, ya que ni siquiera se toman el trabajo de *'rascarse los huevos'* simplemente se los tocan todo el día, cada día:

Y pueden darse los casos con significaciones distintas:

1.  *Tocarse uno mismo los huevos:* Ser vago, gandul, holgazán.
*«¿Y qué hacen aquí, además de bañarse y tocarse los huevos todo el día? — Nada... Veranean».* Juan Marsé,  “_Últimas tardes con Teresa_”.

2.  *Tocar a alguien los huevos:* Fastidiar, jorobar, molestar.
*«Mira amigo, no me toques los huevos, las canciones son de todos». *Repuesta de Amaral a Rubalcaba: “_El Mundo” 20-06-2011._


----------



## totor

Xiscomx said:


> 1.  *Tocarse uno mismo los huevos:* Ser vago, gandul, holgazán.
> *«¿Y qué hacen aquí, además de bañarse y tocarse los huevos todo el día? — Nada... Veranean».* Juan Marsé,  “_Últimas tardes con Teresa_”.
> 
> 2.  *Tocar a alguien los huevos:* Fastidiar, jorobar, molestar.
> *«Mira amigo, no me toques los huevos, las canciones son de todos». *Repuesta de Amaral a Rubalcaba: “_El Mundo” 20-06-2011._


Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.

Conocía la 2, pero no la 1 (que significa exactamente lo mismo que rascarse los huevos, aunque se tomen menos trabajo).

Por supuesto, ninguna de las dos se usan en mi barrio.

Si por aquí alguien dijera 'se pasa todo el día tocándose los huevos', uno pensaría 'qué pajero'.

En cambio, si dijera 'se pasa todo el día tocándole los huevos a fulano', lo que pensaría es 'qué puto'  .


----------



## LanguageUser1234

En el habla coloquial mexicana, me parece que "huevón" es más o menos sinónimo de "perezoso". Me pregunto cómo cuadra esta palabra en esta discusión...


----------



## totor

Yo diría que tiene un significado similar al de mis pagos, Jeff.

Una palabra comodín para referirse a alguien (con un dejo despectivo).

Pero mejor espera a ver que dice un mexicano.

(En Chile también se usa).


----------



## inmaculada sandin crego

Creo que cuadra muy bien.
Hacer un huevo,sea frito o cocido,es lo más sencillo.Si no hace ni eso..................


----------



## inmaculada sandin crego

Contestando a alguien por ahí............................No hacer ni el huevo se dice en ve en Mallorca.

Mi hermana vive en Malloca.MI hermana lo dice........................................ergo.


----------



## Xiscomx

inmaculada sandin crego said:


> Contestando a alguien por ahí............................No hacer ni el huevo se dice en ve en Mallorca.
> Mi hermana vive en Malloca.MI hermana lo dice........................................ergo.


Hola *inmaculada sandin crego*:

Antes que nada permíteme aclarar que en ningún momento he pretendido perturbar tu ánimo al haberte citado en #29.

En cuanto a la contestación que das más arriba ‘a alguien por ahí’ la recibo como estocada en mi sien y la respondo como tal antes de fenecer.

En Mallorca ya rondamos los 900.000 registrados y si, no tú, tu hermana dice, bueno, tú dices que tu hermana dice lo que dice: «_No hacer ni el huevo_», entonces podemos asegurar y decir que en Mallorca hay 899.999 personas que dicen lo entrecomillado y la que falta para la totalidad, que resulta que soy yo, no lo dice ni lo ha oído decir ni en sueños ni de vacaciones por el globo hispano.

Ahora, a bote pronto, se me ocurre una expresión que sí circula a diario, como los autobuses de línea, y que no es otra que:

—Por no saber ‘*no sabe ni freír un huevo’* (que de ahí a: 'no sabe ni hacer un huevo' media, pues eso: unos centímetros; y que por cierto no tiene nada que ver con lo que nos pedía el siglo pasado el amigo *Totor*.

¡No hacer ni el huevo! ¡Como si eso fuera tan fácil para los no gallináceos!

_Cogito ergo sum_.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Hola Totor, hay otra frase semejante en el argot argento (o quizás sólo rioplatense) que es _hacer sebo_ (o _criar sebo, _eventualmente), menos usada que la de _hacer huevo_, pero que apunta a lo mismo. La frase, obviamente, se refiere a _criar grasa_, es decir no mover ni un dedo, no hacer ni la más mínima actividad, _hacer huevo_, en pocas palabras 

Quizás esa sea un poco más entendible en el universo hispanohablante.


----------



## totor

Difícil, Hakuna.

Ésa sí que es propia del lunfardo argentino  .


----------



## jmx

Por lo que pueda servir, una expresión que se usaba en España para dar la idea de "no hacer nada por pereza" es "no dar golpe".


----------

